# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek

## vincent1987

Beste mede forum gebruikers, 

In het kader van mijn afstuderen aan de opleiding Vrijetijdsmanagement voer ik een onderzoek uit met betrekking tot duurzaamheid binnen de wellnessbranche. Het doel van het onderzoek is om inzicht te krijgen in hoeverre draagvlak bestaat voor het gebruik van duurzame energie in wellnesscentra bij de wellnessconsumenten. 

Mijn vraag is of er op dit forum mensen aanwezig zijn die in het afgelopen jaar minstens 1 keer naar een saunacentrum is gegaan en mij willen helpen met mijn onderzoek door het invullen van een vragenlijst. Uw mening kan de waarde van mijn onderzoek versterken. Het invullen van de vragenlijst duurt ongeveer 5 a 10 minuten. 

U zou me enorm helpen, wanneer u de vragenlijst zou willen invullen.

De link naar de enquête: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=288211

Vanzelfsprekend zal ik zorgvuldig omgaan met de informatie. De enquête is volledig anoniem.

Alvast bedankt!

Met vriendelijke Groet, 

Vincent Duijverman

----------


## vincent1987

Beste medeforum gebruikers, 

Zouden diegene die de enquete nog niet hebben ingevuld mij alstublieft willen helpen met het invullen van mijn enquete, jullie zullen mij daarmee enorm helpen. 

En zouden diegene die hem nog gaan invullen of al hebben ingevuld de link willen doorsturen naar mensen binnen hun omgeving waarvan jullie weten dat zij ook een bezoek brengen aan een saunacentrum? 

Ik ga al de goede kant op qua aantal ingevulde enquetes, maar kom nog wel wat tekort. 

Als jullie hieraan willen meewerken zou mij dit enorm helpen. 

alvast bedankt

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Vincent

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb hem ingevuld hoor, hopelijk krijg je voldoende reacties!
Veel succes!

----------

